# Minecraft 1.8 Adventure update to bring NPC villages and more.



## DeadLocked (Jun 28, 2011)

QUOTE(Notch's tumblr) said:
			
		

> Since 1.8 is still a significant time away, we’re going to have to stop being as secretive about it as we have. We’ll provide information about it as we go, but we’ll keep actual details secret. So, for example, we could say “added two new colors” without saying which ones, or “testing experience and leveling to see if it’s fun” without giving details on exactly how it works.
> 
> The update is pretty big, and will change a lot of how Minecraft is played, focusing on making exploration and combat much more rewarding, and bringing in a bigger sense of adventure to the game.
> 
> Already implemented are new complex terrain features, at least one *new mob*, some interesting *new combat mechanics*, a new lighting engine, and some experimental new gameplay ideas. To come is more interesting farming, bigger incentives to explore, and *npc villages*.



Source.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 28, 2011)

... 1.8? don't you mean 1.7?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, so, delaying everything that was going to be in 1.7 except for the pistons. It's okay, Notch.


1.8 better be awesome.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't wait for this one, it seems pretty interesting.  It'll murder my mods, but hopefully this'll be a big enough update that I don't need them.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope, these are infos of 1.8 that will come in the next month (i think) and it will be the last major update before the release on 11/11.

1.7 will be out in a couple of days instead.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 28, 2011)

what the fuck is up with that [censored] delaying everything he promises to implement 'at the next update'


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## machomuu (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> what the fuck is up with that [censored] delaying everything he promises to implement 'at the next update'


"A delayed game is eventually good; a bad game is bad forever."
- Shigeru Miyamoto


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I can understand the delay (he had shows in E3). I just can't wait.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 28, 2011)

Is he trying to compete with Terraria in this respect?

Because seriously, wow, ONE new mob? The last terraria update added like 8.
But seriously I welcome the improved combat and adventuring aspect they're going for, it's the thing that minecraft was sorely lacking.

Also watch as the revised lighting engine drastically reduces performance and isn't fixed for at least a week or two.



			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> "A delayed game is eventually good; a bad game is bad forever."
> - Shigeru Miyamoto


Vacations don't count. Not to say that Minecraft is bad, but the development time is slow.


----------



## Celice (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't care much about the delays.  The game has surprisingly been fun before it's even finished, and the additions haven't really ever made the game feel worse than it was.  Since each step only gets better, and the steps themselves are pretty solid, I'm not eager for the next step to come out for the sake of being out--I'm content with the step I'm already on.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 28, 2011)

Leveling and NPC villages. I like the sound of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But they better catch up with Terraria soon in terms of game content...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 28, 2011)

i've waited 8 months for the npc villages he promised back when beta came out


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> what the fuck is up with that [censored] delaying everything he promises to implement 'at the next update'


He's not really delaying anything. He's just releasing the piston update earlier naming it 1.7. This isn't making progress slower.


----------



## boktor666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Is he trying to compete with Terraria in this respect?
> 
> Because seriously, wow, ONE new mob? The last terraria update added like 8.
> But seriously I welcome the improved combat and adventuring aspect they're going for, it's the thing that minecraft was sorely lacking.
> ...



Take in mind the size of the actual development team? It is and will stay a indie game, so it's a lot faster then I expected actually. Just a few more months till release.. Gotta buy it sooner or later, im done of pirating this game.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 28, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Take in mind the size of the actual development team? It is and will stay a indie game, so it's a lot faster then I expected actually. Just a few more months till release.. Gotta buy it sooner or later, im done of pirating this game.


Terraria's team is much smaller and develops much faster. I mean Minecraft has been in the works for a couple of years now whilst Terraria development started early this year.
I still think that Minecraft suffers mostly because Notch chose to develop it in Java of all languages, for the sake of playing in a web browser?

Who plays Minecraft in a web browser?


----------



## boktor666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, java IS complicated... might be one of the causes.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 28, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> True, java IS complicated... might be one of the causes.


It does have one benefit though, it's made it remarkably easy for people to modify Minecraft, since the .jar executable can be opened up like any old file archive.

But in the long run it only means poor performance and technical limitations, I'm curious to see how much better the Xbox 360 version could be.


----------



## boktor666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the question remains indeed IF its gonna work at all. I see they port it to the sony phone, but will it work on a xbox, im curious.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 28, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> And the question remains indeed IF its gonna work at all. I see they port it to the sony phone, but will it work on a xbox, im curious.


Pretty sure it's a proper development team and Notch isn't very involved at all, there was also that knock-off for XBLA called FortressCraft proving it's not infeasible.

It's not like they're just gonna throw the java code on the 360, they're going to make it Kinect compatible too.


----------



## Celice (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually, that's really interesting... I'm surprised Notch and the team haven't tried to settle down and port the code to something a lot more efficient.  I mean, I can understand why they wouldn't, but Minecraft is pretty unstable... or at least, there's a shitton of room available for optimization.  It's not horrible, but there's a lot that could be tidied up. If the team's not careful the project might end up standing on frail sticks and duct tape


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 28, 2011)

They'd basically have to write the whole code from scratch, and in a different language.
Writing it in java for the sake of browser support was a big mistake.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder how much more productive Mojang would be if they fired Notch... He probably has negative productivity.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 28, 2011)

Java doesn't equal poor performance nowadays.  The reason Minecraft is slow is because it wasn't programmed well to begin with, and this can happen in any language.  It's just highly inefficient.  He's making efforts to fix this, but it is not an easy or quick task at all, so even I can excuse that progress on it is slow (but there is progress).

Anyways what Minecraft lacks in RPG elements, Terraria lacks in atmosphere.  I think it's a little too soon to be saying that Minecraft is trying to compete with Terraria, seeing as _Terraria is only a little over a month old_, and many of the upcoming minecraft features have been in planning or _development_ for a long time now.

3D shit is a lot more complicated than 2D shit.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 29, 2011)

I disagree, Terraria has a lot more atmosphere with varied biomes, whilst a great deal of the minecraft surface world largely looks the same and offers no varied encounters.
There's like five variations of grasslands, then desert and snow, that's about it for the surface.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 29, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I disagree, Terraria has a lot more atmosphere with varied biomes, whilst a great deal of the minecraft surface world largely looks the same and offers no varied encounters.
> There's like five variations of grasslands, then desert and snow, that's about it for the surface.


I'm not talking about visual, I'm talking emotionally.  When I play minecraft I jump at every monster noise coming from another room, I welcome the sight of sheep in the morning as it means a lack of enemies, I triple-check doorways for creepers, I really feel like I'm stranded on a desert island and have to make the most of it.

I don't get that sort of feeling in Terraria, I don't feel like I'm actually there.

Not to say that Terraria's the one I like the least, Terraria's certainly got way more play time with me, but it lacks the atmosphere that Minecraft has.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, but most people don't argue with this as it depends on people. I do agree with you, but people don't take atmosphere seriously anymore. Now it's just features and small update times.

Sad, really.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 29, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> but people don't take atmosphere seriously anymore.


*coughidocough*

I really wish people would stop comparing Minecraft to Terraria.  They're too different to compare, yet people still do it anyways.  It's like every Minecraft or Terraria topic I see, some idiot always has to bring up the other game, and say how it's better/worse.  -_-

On-Topic: I can't wait.  I'm mainly excited about the new terrain features (There's apparently going to be giant mushrooms!), but NPC villages and more farming is equally awesome.


----------



## Eckin (Jun 29, 2011)

Well if Mojang (I won't say Notch because I really doubt he does most of the coding, if he codes at all nowadays) adds more stuff from Terraria, I'd say Minecraft could become a less boring game for those who find it lacking.

The fact that combat isn't a rewarding experience (well you get to keep your shit if you are deep underground or far away from home I guess...) really bothers me. The fact that most of the time you don't have a set objective bothers most of my friends.

At least in Terraria you get loot for better gear, until you find a bug that makes getting the last tier of gear way too easy and then the game becomes boring as hell


----------



## Nujui (Jun 29, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, you should have seen a thread on the Terraria forum "Minecraft copying from Terraria"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But anyways, I already spent my money on Terraria, I do have another 15 so so dollars, but I'm saving that up for a different game.


----------



## Celice (Jun 29, 2011)

Minecraft and Terraria are two entirely different types of games.  The only similarity really is when Terraria tried to tout its digging and mining mechanic as being incredibly useful--but what everyone really came to love was the combat (mundane as it is, but it's quite varied at the same time) and the uncovering new loot.  It sorta turned into Borderlands with everyone scrambling for the next best thing that pops out from nowhere.

Hell, even comparing FortressCraft and Minecraft together isn't really fair.  Sure, FortressCraft is basically as big of a ripoff as you can get, but still it isn't copying down to the letter.  Users are free to create their own objects now, more complexities are being worked on--the conversations tend to always sound like the JRPG was first born, and suddenly every single game afterwards is trying to act like a JRPG.  In truth, these other games like Terraria and FortressCraft are inspired and attempting to see what they can do with the formula--it's not that simple, since its a niche area to explore, and FortressCraft is likely to have pretty much been an attempt to try and cash in on the wild success of Minecraft--but still.  There's no need for comparison.

You compare those little knock-off Chinese LCD games with actual games.  Don't compare actual games with actual games :/


----------



## machomuu (Jun 29, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> Minecraft and Terraria are two entirely different types of games.  The only similarity really is when Terraria tried to tout its digging and mining mechanic as being incredibly useful--but what everyone really came to love was the combat (mundane as it is, but it's quite varied at the same time) and the uncovering new loot.  It sorta turned into Borderlands with everyone scrambling for the next best thing that pops out from nowhere.
> 
> Hell, even comparing FortressCraft and Minecraft together isn't really fair.  Sure, FortressCraft is basically as big of a ripoff as you can get, but still it isn't copying down to the letter.  Users are free to create their own objects now, more complexities are being worked on--the conversations tend to always sound like the JRPG was first born, and suddenly every single game afterwards is trying to act like a JRPG.  In truth, these other games like Terraria and FortressCraft are inspired and attempting to see what they can do with the formula--it's not that simple, since its a niche area to explore, and FortressCraft is likely to have pretty much been an attempt to try and cash in on the wild success of Minecraft--but still.  There's no need for comparison.
> 
> You compare those little knock-off Chinese LCD games with actual games.  Don't compare actual games with actual games :/


Actually they are almost the same type of game.  They are both Sandbox/Action games, and that's reason enough to compare them, even if they are different.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Actually they are almost the same type of game.  They are both Sandbox/Action games, and that's reason enough to compare them, even if they are different.


GTA series?


----------



## HerpDerped (Jul 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Is he trying to compete with Terraria in this respect?
> 
> Because seriously, wow, ONE new mob? The last terraria update added like 8.
> But seriously I welcome the improved combat and adventuring aspect they're going for, it's the thing that minecraft was sorely lacking.
> ...



Have you ever tried creating games? There's a BIG F*****G GAP between a 2D game and a 3D game.
Notch has to make it generate in 3D, make rare items generate in 3D. You don't know how much algebra and other s**t goes into this game.

If I made a 2D game, the graphic would be easier to make, and adding stuff to the game isn't a b*tch to do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2011)

Actually, Minecraft development is such a b*tch not because of the whole 3D aspect - making a model and animating it is far easier than making a sprite sheet, especially considering the Pixelosis that plagues Minecraft.

The problem here is the Voxel Engine, each "monster" is generated voxel by voxel (3D pixels, mind you), so it's basically 3 times the work.


----------

